# VK - New Arrivals 29 Apr 2016



## Gizmo (29/4/16)

Pioneer4you IPV5 200W
Sigelei Ares Sub-Ohm Coils 5-Pack

RESTOCKS
TFV4 Triple Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

